# VRsex box



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

I just picked up an SE atlas. Love it so far. I'll be using this thread to document some mods that I have planned. 









First mod: new coolant and oil caps








I've got sport pedals and led interior lights coming in the next few days. Then hopefully some wheels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ussr1023 (Jan 19, 2017)

From all the pic/vid on the internet, the engine seems sitting really low. Is it hard for you to reach down in real life?


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

The engine does sit low. Not an issue for me but for shorter people it could be an issue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Just finished installing the deautokey interior lights. Wicked easy and a nice upgrade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Just finished installing the deautokey interior lights. Wicked easy and a nice upgrade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for the support, we really like the look of the Atlas - thanks for using our LEDs in your VW!


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support, we really like the look of the Atlas - thanks for using our LEDs in your VW!


Thank you!! I've had your stuff in 4 of my past cars. Always quality stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JeremiahSOW said:


> Thank you!! I've had your stuff in 4 of my past cars. Always quality stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you - that feedback means the world to our company and we really appreciate it.

:thumbup:


----------



## chipster (May 30, 2017)

*Same here !!*

We got the same model and color w/ Tech. 
Love the color.. and I love the VR6. So tempting to make it breathe better with a cat-back exhaust 

Pics posted in the Roof Rack thread.


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

chipster said:


> We got the same model and color w/ Tech.
> Love the color.. and I love the VR6. So tempting to make it breathe better with a cat-back exhaust
> 
> Pics posted in the Roof Rack thread.


Congrats!! Ya I'd love to do a nice exhaust on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Let's see how good these fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

Well the brake and gas pedals fit. No go on the dead pedal. The GTI one is too small











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JungleMindState (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah that's a massive dead pedal. Ugly and spongy, to boot. I'd replace it with a stainless in a heartbeat if one was available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm hoping the r-line pedals will come out soon. Im happy they other pedals fit. Made a big difference. Only slight modification to the brake pedal had to be made. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Any updates to your mods?


----------



## JeremiahSOW (Apr 9, 2007)

jayin0507 said:


> Any updates to your mods?


Nothing new. Might buy some wheels soon but that’ll be it for this vehicle. 

I’m in the process of building a house and buying an alltrack so those two things will have my attention. 

The atlas is my wife’s so I really don’t have an interest in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

